# What Happened



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

What happened to my I thought fortified concrete and steel mailbox is a absolute travesty but what was left in its place is well freaking worth it just look #CigarPorn #HellYeah #HellYeah #HellYeah #HellYeah
















So who's going to step forward????

There is a name I'm not familiar with in the return label

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's an excellent selection of sticks right there ! Nicely done mystery bomber.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Friggin right bud!!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Awesome hit there!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Brother you have a short memory lol...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

That's a bomber that is proud of his/her work!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

What a beat down!

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

You must have done something right! Nice Hit!!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Brother you have a short memory lol...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol. Nice selection.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Brother you have a short memory lol...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nope just wanted the dark one to step forward!!!! Bud       you once again went to the dark side above and beyond!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Enjoy those ichiban are no longer available and we're exclusives from tinderbox in MD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Enjoy those ichiban are no longer available and we're exclusives from tinderbox in MD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bro I'm never going to smoke them in just going to watch them and dream about them #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Bro I'm never going to smoke them in just going to watch them and dream about them #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Figured you would say that that's why I sent two..try one !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Figured you would say that that's why I sent two..try one !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice job JT
Way to lay some hurt on the man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice one JT!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

damn...celebrities and bodyguards.... Nice!!!!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

#HellYeah JT

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Holly cow! What an awesome hit JT! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice one! I say burn em up, Mario! That's what they're made for


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another great hit !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome hit! 
I think it's better to buy cheap mailboxes, there is less shrapnel to injure innocent bystanders!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Awesome hit!
> I think it's better to buy cheap mailboxes, there is less shrapnel to injure innocent bystanders!


I agree. Mario has been under steady attack lately. If it were me, I'd be building my mailboxes origami style. That way, there are only ashes to sweep up...


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

ebnash said:


> I agree. Mario has been under steady attack lately. If it were me, I'd be building my mailboxes origami style. That way, there are only ashes to sweep up...


Buying those square glad storage containers for leftovers and just nailing them to a post lol. Average about a dollar a "mailbox"

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

If you need a new mailbox I can send you one


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> If you need a new mailbox I can send you one


Yep, just post your address right here in this thread !


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Yep, just post your address right here in this thread !


It's a trap!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------

